# Companion shows in Somerset/Dorset next weekend?



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

We have our first show (Open) next week bank hol Mon, does anyone know if there is any in this area next Sat or Sun? 

Thanks


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

theres one at uffculme dont know if thats too far


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I think that is Exeter, might be a bit too far  thanks anyway....will keep looking


----------

